# it's good fun is this training lark...



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How long before she will have him trained ya reckon?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> How long before she will have him trained ya reckon?


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a cute photo!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Love this and thanks for sharing it"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

teatime!!


----------

